
Apple Now Has $121.3B In Cash: More Than Amazon’s Market Cap Or A Space Station - davidedicillo
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/25/apple-now-has-121-3-billion-in-cash-more-than-amazons-market-cap-or-a-space-station/
======
joonix
This isn't such a great thing. Bad time to have cash. Bad yields and lots of
currency risk out there. Apple isn't willing to invest chunks of this into
longer term investments that can yield potentially huge returns? Looks like
they're happy to sit pretty with their current line at the top.

~~~
erichocean
I'm pretty sure it's "cash" in the accounting sense, which is actually "cash
equivalents" -- stuff you can quickly convert to cash, and that is not
considered to be at risk (so this would exclude, e.g. buying stock).

